# Issues with Intel N-6205 and the required driver



## lusich (May 3, 2011)

Hi,

I am having problems with Intel N-6205 wireless card. The new drivers are not yet included in the current release. The folks on this mailing list http://osdir.com/ml/freebsd-wireless/2011-04/msg00088.html
have come to a solution. However, I am new to BSD and am not familiar with the system yet. Could someone please offer a more detailed instruction on what I am supposed to do to enable the driver (as laid out in the above link)?

Here is a sum up of what they suggest:
_>>> Can you pull the driver files from HEAD[1] rebuild the module and
>>> try again? I've committed a few changes lately which fixes the
>>> calibration on at least the 6230(6005b).
>>>
>>> [1] http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base/head/sys/dev/iwn/

> Yeah, sorry, there have been some changes to PCI BUS handling lately.
> Fetch again and replace pci_find_cap() with pci_find_extcap(). You
> might also want to fetch sys/contrib/iwn and sys/modules/iwnfw from
> HEAD, it includes the firmware for your card now._

Thanks

P.S. I know this is a "mobile computing" forum, but I couldn't find one dedicated solely to WiFi issues.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2011)

lusich said:
			
		

> The new drivers are not yet included in the current release.


Wait for them to be MFC'ed.


----------



## lusich (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, I guess waiting is what I'll end up doing. 

However, if there is anyone outthere that would be willing to help me use the files and information in http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base/head/sys/dev/iwn/ to get my drivers working now, that would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

